# Ga ASA State Championship



## Hunterrs (May 17, 2009)

Anyone got any info?  I know it is Fathers Day weekend June 20 and 21 and it is at Pine Ridge Archery Club located at 670 Worsham Rd Lyerly Ga. 30730.  Me and the boy will be there.  Gonna spend Friday night and shoot them all Saturday.  Who else is going?


----------



## Big John (May 17, 2009)

ME ME ME Im going


----------



## Silver Mallard (May 17, 2009)

Dang Robert! what ya doin up so early?
I'm going!!!!!


----------



## Big John (May 17, 2009)

Maybe just maybe the rep will post somthing????


----------



## trykon7 (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## frdstang90 (May 19, 2009)

*bow novice question*

I qualified for the bow novice class.  At the state shoot will it be half known yardage also?  Thanks


----------



## Big John (May 19, 2009)

Yes half and half 30 targets


----------



## 3Dshooter (May 20, 2009)

*would*

it be possible for JWorsham our state director to post the standing for SOY in GA.  Several other state have done this on the ASA web site  Alot of people on here would like to know were they stand prior to the actual state shoot.
Any help with this?????????? State Director?????


Bryan


----------



## Hunterrs (May 21, 2009)

Less than a month till the shoot.  How about some information?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2009)

Talk to JWorsham today. He said he is going to shoot Fri,Sat & Sun. For you that can make it friday maybe better that way you can get back to pop's on sat and sun.


----------



## Robbie101 (May 23, 2009)

I want be there......... My best friend in South Ga is getting married that weekend. Yall have fun.


----------



## badcompany (May 23, 2009)

Big John said:


> Talk to JWorsham today. He said he is going to shoot Fri,Sat & Sun. For you that can make it friday maybe better that way you can get back to pop's on sat and sun.



did he mention anything about the standings and if he were going to post anything this year? i hope its not going to be like last year and we find out after the fact


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2009)

After the fact is what he said to me


----------



## GaBear (May 25, 2009)

I'll be there. Gotta see if I can beat Poppa Painter.


----------



## abhunter (May 25, 2009)

BEAR  are going  to go there.  I might have to try once 
again! 


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## brownitisdown (May 25, 2009)

BEAR it will look bad beating up and old man


----------



## GaBear (May 25, 2009)

brownitisdown said:


> BEAR it will look bad beating up and old man



But hey I'm getting tired of him beating up on me. Besides he ai'nt but a couple of weeks older than me anyway.


----------



## brownitisdown (May 26, 2009)

at least you are not as old as kp he is so old he have to get 2 days headstart to go to the bathroom


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 5, 2009)

*Where can we get info ?*

I have called both phone numbers found on their web site, but cannot get an answer or call back.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 5, 2009)

dgmeadows said:


> I have called both phone numbers found on their web site, but cannot get an answer or call back.



Good Luck On that. That has been the biggest complaint that I have heard about the current State Director.


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 5, 2009)

Will they have the tournament over two days or just one?  The ASA site has it listed only on June 20th.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 5, 2009)

From what I've heard from the Gossip Fence The shoot will be 3 days June 19 -21. You can shoot it all in one day. 30 Targets 1/2 Known 1/2 Unknown. Can't Make up my mind to go friday or saturday.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 6, 2009)

I did speak with John this week and he did say that he will have the shoot open as a three day event. Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 6, 2009)

Brian, are you and the gang going up there or hanging back to shoot the Aflac games?  I'm on the fence and don't know what to do.  I want to do both.


----------



## Duckhawk (Jun 6, 2009)

Is the state shoot a shotgun start or show up and get a shooting group!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 6, 2009)

It should be a casual start like at most shoots, unless they are peer grouping folks. I have not heard anything about shotgun starts.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 10, 2009)

*I did get confirmation...*

I spoke with John at Pine Ridge by phone yesterday... he did confirm they will be shooting Friday, Saturday and Sunday, June 19, 20 & 21...

Ciara & I plan to hit it on Friday - got a family reunion on for Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## 3Dshooter (Jun 10, 2009)

*Who's going what day*

and what class are you shooting??

Sunday

Senior Open


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 10, 2009)

dgmeadows said:


> I spoke with John at Pine Ridge by phone yesterday... he did confirm they will be shooting Friday, Saturday and Sunday, June 19, 20 & 21...
> 
> Ciara & I plan to hit it on Friday - got a family reunion on for Saturday & Sunday.



Hey Darrin, I want to shoot Friday too, will be in south Ga for the weekend, Fathers Day and all. Shoot me a pm and we might be able to shoot together!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jun 10, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Hey Darrin, I want to shoot Friday too, will be in south Ga for the weekend, Fathers Day and all. Shoot me a pm and we might be able to shoot together!



I need to shoot that day too. I'm all about sharin some gas money these days. David, let me know.


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 10, 2009)

I see on the asa site that only three clubs have turned in scores for qualified shooters.  Hopefully, this won't be a problem.  I've shot the two qualifiers at Uchee Creek.  We'll see!


----------

